# I think Todd needs calcium, can you help?



## Impatient (Nov 12, 2007)

My Inca gold snail, Todd is looking a little rough. After doing some quick research, I realized my super soft tap water doesn't provide him with enough calcium for his shell. *smack to forehead*
Someone recommended adding a cuttle bone to the water so it will dissolve and he can obtain calcium from that. He's active and moving around okay, but the shell has a couple of dark spots and doesn't have that nice smooth look anymore. In the curled part, it's looking "eroded" but not like he's got holes (yet). 

So what I'm not sure about is how much of the cuttle bone to add. The tank is only 2.5g and has a few plants it that have had some hard times, but seem to be "bouncing back" with some nice new growth. Should I just plunk the whole thing in, or only use a certain amount per gallon? I asked around the only fish store close to me: Big Al's. Unfortunately, the teenage staff on Sundays isn't much help with calcium supplements for snails.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Just break off a small piece, rinse, then drop it into your tank. It will float at first, but eventually sink. Some snails will actually eat on the CB and consume it, which is best.


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

Look for a gH and kH buffering product in the water conditioner/fish food section of your local pet store. You'll need to increase both of these.

If you can't find anything there, go out and get some baking soda and some calcium chloride. Calcium chloride can be bought online for very cheap. Google "calcium chloride" and click "shopping" at the top of the page. You can get a couple ounces for under two bucks. Alternatively, you can sometimes find it in "Ice Melt" products at like Home Depot. Just make sure it says 100% Calcium Chloride on the ingredients. You don't want any additives, dyes, or rock salt (sodium chloride) in it.

One teaspoon of each of those in your 2.5 gallon aquarium will give your water medium hardness. (gH and kH ~9-10) Your snail should be very happy at that.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Crushed eggshells. Works for me.
I swear the snails eat it and then their waste is white (not a lie).


----------



## budd (Jul 11, 2007)

newbie314 said:


> Crushed eggshells. Works for me.
> I swear the snails eat it and then their waste is white (not a lie).


interesting i wanna see this


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Funny you should say that.
I have too much duckweed right now and the eggshells aren't falling and staying on top.
The snails were upside down eating it.
They may be eating it because of residual protein from the egg (inner skin too). I do rinse the shells well. I wonder if them eating it, increases the calcium inserted to water column.


budd said:


> interesting i wanna see this


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

How do you know how much crushed egg shell to dose? I am hoping to use it in my tank for my cherry shrimp.


----------

